# Looking at this TB tomorrow



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Sooo I've posted a thread the other day about my first horse. I've been riding for about 9 years and am ready to purchase my first horse! I'm only going to be doing some light riding with him, w/t/c, no jumping or trail riding. I was looking at horses a little under his price range just because I'm not looking for anything fancy, but I found him and really like him. He's 15 minutes from where I work so I figured what the hey, I'm gonna go look at him tomorrow after work. I just got off the phone with his owner and he seemed like a good match so far. 
Now, I realize these aren't conformation shots, so bear with me. I'm just wondering what you guys think of the one photo, description, and his pedigree.
After I meet him tomorrow, I'll probably wait about a week and bring my trainer out. If I like him and she does too, I'll go out again and ride another time(3 times all together) then after that do a PPE. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1840592 - One Day Sale


----------



## horsegirlalex (Jan 23, 2013)

its hard to do a conformation reply with this photo, but i will work with what i got
so from what i see this horse looks reeaaallly small, like pony sized. but it could just be the structure of the woman.
he has nice legs, a little on the skinny size, but pretty good
his neck is decent, on the short side though.
but besides that i would have to have a proper confo. shot to get a better look at him hope he works out!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, he's only 15.1 hh. I'm gonna hop on tomorrow and see if I like his movement. I'm too excited now! Only problem is his name is the same as my dogs, this will get confusing.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you don't like his name, you could always rename him. He looks like a nice horse, maybe a little bit of a short neck, but could be the way the photo is. Hope you have fun riding him!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

lot of TB's for sale around Va at good prices.
Horse is a big decision, go out and ride at least two other horses before you make a final decision.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not necessarily set on a TB, I could care less the breed as long as they have what I'm looking for!

Good advice, though. I have a couple others saved on my favorites I plan to look at; he's just so close I figured I'd start with him tomorrow because I'm already out that way.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The only thing i can really say about that photo is that he looks like a Quarter Horse lol
Stocky little fellow with a decent neck set, plenty of depth through the girth and a nice length to his back.
Hindquarters dont look that appealing in that picture, but again, you cannot _really_ tell much so i wont say anything else lol


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I didn't ride him, but watched him work some in the round pen and spent some time on the ground with him. He's cutecutecute! I'm going to be looking at a couple more horses, but hopefully going back next weekend to ride him. 

This is him after getting all sweaty...




















him giving my boyfriend a "what do you want" look lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like his size and his larger roomy hocks and knees and what looks like good care. 

HATE that purple halter. LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't really comment on his conformation too much - he looks like he could do just fine for light riding like you've mentioned, but I can't say much beyond that. I just have to say, I laughed out loud at that first picture. Just the perspective and height of the fence, he looks 4 ft tall! The others, he looks normal sized, just that first one made me do a double take.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww...my OTTB gelding was a Forrest Wildcat baby. He is a six year old. He had a wonderful personality because he was very inquisitive. He had a dominant side to him...so he could sense any person or horse who was timid and be a challenge. But he was very smart and very athletic. He is only 15.2hh and built like a QH. Good luck.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He's cute,but looks smaller than 15.1hh in pics?? His size for his breed is a set back/harder sell ,most people that look at TB's want something taller.Think he is a bit overpriced,will they look at offers? The description sounds like he would suit your needs.You will get a better idea of his training once you try riding him:wink:. I know you never rode him when you went to see him,but would have thought they would have shown him to you ridden, at least a little...:?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> He's cute,but looks smaller than 15.1hh in pics?? His size for his breed is a set back/harder sell ,most people that look at TB's want something taller.Think he is a bit overpriced,will they look at offers? The description sounds like he would suit your needs.You will get a better idea of his training once you try riding him:wink:. I know you never rode him when you went to see him,but would have thought they would have shown him to you ridden, at least a little...:?



His owner said his price was negotiable, so if I end up making an offer, I'll probably say around 2800, maybe a bit less. I'm still shopping around though 
But I'm a sucker for dark bays and his markings are so perfect...


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to ask - WHY didn't you ride him? If it was by choice of the owner and there was some sort of excuse, be wary.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You said you didn't want to jump or trail ride though & that is what he liked to do, according to the DH ad. Can't imagine anyone not trail riding, though-do you just stay in an areana all the time? Sounds like a nice horse,but might be a little overpriced. I like his size-did he seem calm to you?


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> I have to ask - WHY didn't you ride him? If it was by choice of the owner and there was some sort of excuse, be wary.


I had the same question! When I thought I was serious about a horse (first day), the owner round penned & rode her, then *I* took her in the pen, rode her in the arena... I even hung out with her after I'd put her back in her paddock! Don't be afraid to really spend your time with him (within respectful limits) unless the owner mentions that they're on a time crunch. Your first horse is a big (and fantastically exciting!) decision!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

She offered to let me, but I had just left work after having a horse get out(chasing the stupid thing) and mucking 30 stalls. I was exhausted and couldn't fathom riding. He was a sweetheart, but he definitely didn't seem drugged. He still had some nice kicks in him in the round pen when she was testing him in different directions.


----------

